# For Sale - 180mm Wa Martell Gyuto



## Dave Martell (Nov 20, 2017)

*


Stats*

Model - Gyuto

Blade Length - 180mm

Steel - CPM-154 (powdered stainless steel)

Hardness - Rc 61-62 (with cryo)

Height (at heel) - 50mm 

Handle Style - Wa Octagonal

Handle Materials - Maple burl with streaked blond buffalo horn ferrule



This knife is 180mm in length, a size that I've never done before. I wanted to make something for the cook who works in tight quarters or for that person who prefers a small(er) length blade. I did a lot of thinking to get this correct. 

The handle is made from a highly figured dark brown block of maple burl paired with a nice example of streaked blond buffalo horn. It's tapered, sized full figure in both width and height, to fit most hands.

The heel height of the blade is right at 50mm for proper knuckle clearance. 

Ground thin at the edge and made from powdered stainless - this ain't your Momma's wa bocho. :wink:

I would not be a bit surprised to hear back from the purchaser that this knife had (quickly) become a favorite. I'm loving it myself actually. 



Price - $649 (shipping included to USA / International will pay all costs over $25) 



If you're interested in purchasing this knife please contact me via PM or email along with your Paypal email address (for the invoice). If international, please specify country.

Thanks for looking!

Dave​


----------



## KCMande (Nov 20, 2017)

Love that handle Dave. Stunning work as always


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 20, 2017)

KCMande said:


> Love that handle Dave. Stunning work as always




Thanks Kevin!


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 20, 2017)

This sure would make a nice Christmas gift.... :wink:


----------



## malexthekid (Nov 20, 2017)

It really would.... I'm sure my wife would totally love me getting her a knife.... hahaha


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 20, 2017)

malexthekid said:


> It really would.... I'm sure my wife would totally love me getting her a knife.... hahaha




Mrs. be like.... :spankarse:


----------



## milkbaby (Nov 20, 2017)

Totally freaking nice! Should make somebody an excellent Christmas gift!!! GLWS


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 20, 2017)

milkbaby said:


> Totally freaking nice! Should make somebody an excellent Christmas gift!!! GLWS




Thanks!


----------



## Nemo (Nov 20, 2017)

Dave, that is a nice Wa treatment of that dark Maple.


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 20, 2017)

Nemo said:


> Dave, that is a nice Wa treatment of that dark Maple.



Thanks Phil


----------



## daveb (Nov 20, 2017)

It would make a great Christmas gift for me. You still have my address?

Ha!

GLWS. It's a beauty.


----------



## SuperSharp (Nov 20, 2017)

Clean and beautiful like always. Looks like a tiny smily face in the burl towards the bottom of the handle in the third pic. GLWS


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 21, 2017)

:shocked3: *Pre-Black Friday SALE - CLICK HERE *:shocked3:


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 21, 2017)




----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 21, 2017)

*SOLD*


----------

